# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Corona zum Schmunzeln x 15



## krawutz (29 Juni 2020)




----------



## comatron (1 Juli 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



So wird auch gleich der Methangasausstoß verringert.


----------

